# Peyton & his Peyton Pumpkin!



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Nice work on the pumpkin. They make a great looking pair.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

It looks very much like him. Great job !


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

My grandson loves the pumpkin, and my daughter loves the name (Big, big Colts fan)


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Love the pumpkin and his expression in the 2nd picture is adorable!


----------



## PeytonsMommy (Jun 2, 2010)

Awww thank you all for the compliments!! It was quite the project...It took me almost the whole day!

Ian'sgran, everyone always asks me if he's named after Peyton Manning! While I do like him, the name just seemed to fit him perfectly


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Your pumpkin looks great and Payton is super handsome.


----------



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

OH! That's Great, you did such a good job!


----------



## PeytonsMommy (Jun 2, 2010)

THANK YOU!! 

C's mom...I think Peyton just blushed a little


----------



## peeps (Sep 12, 2007)

that is so cool!! looks great


----------



## mag&bays mom (Sep 25, 2010)

awesome job! the pumpkin and mr peyton look great.


----------



## PeytonsMommy (Jun 2, 2010)

Thank you Peeps & Mag&Bays mom!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Peytons Mommy*

Peytons Mommy

You did an awesome, beautiful, job!! 
Wow! That looks like Peyton=OF COURSE, he is much more handsome with fur!!
I stand in AWE OF YOU!!


----------



## PeytonsMommy (Jun 2, 2010)

Awww thank you Karen!!! I think he was jealous of how much time I was spending on it...he kept coming up to me with a sad face! But in the end, I think he approved


----------



## younggtx (Jan 30, 2009)

Wow! I'm speechless.
Fantastic job on the pumpkin and Peyton is so so so so so so so..... handsome.
They both match up perfectly... and definitely you don't mess around when come to Halloween:dblthumb2.
I wish you are my neighbor


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Peyton is such a good looking boy, and great job on the pumpkin


----------



## PeytonsMommy (Jun 2, 2010)

Younggtx & Maddie's_Mom, Peyton is basking in the compliments! : He's such a mush


----------



## RENEESDOG (Feb 8, 2009)

Love It! May try that next year...


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

The pumpkin looks really great to me (but I don't think he likes it!)


----------

